
Watch out, Salesforce. Freshdesk raises $55M to push Freshsales - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/freshdesk-raises-55-million-from-sequoia-accel
======
GFischer
Any competition is welcome. Currently Salesforce is in a "milk-the-cow"
strategy, with licensing costs at every corner.

